# end-of-file errors, can't make or open any documents in Photoshop CS3



## Madmarticus (Dec 29, 2008)

Please help me on this if you can. I have Photoshop CS3 and it has run without problems until today. I'm using a PC with Windows XP. I went to open a file I had been working on in Photoshop CS3 and got the error message:

"could not import the clipboard because an unexpected end-of-file was encountered"

I cannot open any images now, and I can't start new documents either. I have CS2 on my computer still and tried opening that to work and its the same thing. I'm not getting error messages anymore, but nothing happens when I try to make a new doc or open any of my other images whether psd or jpg or anything. I can open the initial document in AI and InDesign and view it perfectly so it doesn't appear to be messed up. 

If anyone can help me I would be greatly appreciated, I'm not much of a computer person so I don't have experience with correcting errors and such. Thank you for your time


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Open Notepad, Word or some other word processor type software, type in some text (doesn't matter what - you're not going to save it), select it and press CTRL+C to copy the text to the clipboard. This will clear the clipboard of whatever may be blocking it up and often solve the problem.


----------

